# Bruit du lecteur vd de l'iMac



## damien84 (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour.j'aimerais savoir s'il est normal que le lecteur de dvd de l'imac alu fasse du bruit lorsqu'on insère un dvd. le bruit d'une vieille imprimante LOL. je n'ai pas l'habitude et 'est vraiment bruyant comparé à mon lecteur dvd de pc. 
Merci !


----------



## mocmoc (15 Juin 2008)

En fait l'imac est tellement silencieux qu'un seul petit bruit venant de l'antre de la bete devient (très :mouais bruyant. Je suis sur que le bruit de ton pc masquait le bruit du lecteur cd .
Mais bon, apres cela peut etre un probleme venant de ta machine. décrit nous le bruit !


----------



## damien84 (16 Juin 2008)

il est difficile de décrire le bruit...ma première pensée est celle des vieilles imprimantes qui existent encore dans les banques. Elles sont un bruit épouvantable.Non non le lecteur dvd de mon pc ne faisait pas un bruit pareil.certes lors de gravures on entendait le ventilateur mais pas un bruit si énorme. Là ce ne sont pas les ventilateurs.


----------



## damien84 (16 Juin 2008)

Plus exactement il fait beaucoup de bruit lors de l'insertion d'un dvd et plus spécialement d'un dvd divx. Lorsqu'il cherche par exemple ou lorsque je change de chapitre ou des trucs comme ça.


----------



## vetta76 (19 Juillet 2008)

damien84 a dit:


> Bonjour.j'aimerais savoir s'il est normal que le lecteur de dvd de l'imac alu fasse du bruit lorsqu'on insère un dvd. le bruit d'une vieille imprimante LOL. je n'ai pas l'habitude et 'est vraiment bruyant comparé à mon lecteur dvd de pc.
> Merci !



Bonjour à tous.
J'ai le même bruit épouvantable lorsque je grave ou lis un cd/dvd, mais ce n'est pas systématique , je dirais un fois sur 5, cela me l'a toujours fait et le fera encore longtemps , je pense à un bruit de vibration entre le lecteur et la carcasse de l'imac , car en passant la main derrière et en appuyant, le bruit change de tonalité.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (19 Juillet 2008)

vetta76 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> J'ai le même bruit épouvantable lorsque je grave ou lis un cd/dvd, mais ce n'est pas systématique , je dirais un fois sur 5, cela me l'a toujours fait et le fera encore longtemps , je pense à un bruit de vibration entre le lecteur et la carcasse de l'imac , car en passant la main derrière et en appuyant, le bruit change de tonalité.



Ça veut donc dire que c'est un problème de niveau hardware, mais je pense que le bruit change de tonalité, justement parce que tu appuies au niveau de son emplacement derrière l'ordinateur. Peut-être n'as-tu pas compris, je ne pense pas à un choc entre la COQUE (carcasse, c'est péjoratif  ) et le lecteur.


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2008)

En ce qui me concerne, mon iMac émet un bruit assez sonore à l'insertion d'un disque, mais ce bruit est semblable à celui du lecteur de mon ancien iBook, qui était un bouffe disque aussi, à mon avis, ce bruit est normal... 

Quant au bruit lors de l'utilisation, je n'en constate jamais, sauf une vibration assez forte ( accompagnée du ventilo ) quand j'encode un disque en AAC et que le tout va à pleine vitesse ( 20x, ça décoiffe, soit dit en passant  ), à mon avis, ce sont des témoins de fonctionnement tout à fait normaux


----------



## vetta76 (27 Juillet 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, mon iMac émet un bruit assez sonore à l'insertion d'un disque, mais ce bruit est semblable à celui du lecteur de mon ancien iBook, qui était un bouffe disque aussi, à mon avis, ce bruit est normal...
> 
> Quant au bruit lors de l'utilisation, je n'en constate jamais, sauf une vibration assez forte ( accompagnée du ventilo ) quand j'encode un disque en AAC et que le tout va à pleine vitesse ( 20x, ça décoiffe, soit dit en passant  ), à mon avis, ce sont des témoins de fonctionnement tout à fait normaux



C'est en effet cette vibration assez forte qui une fois sur cinq environ, se met à imiter le bruit d'un "hélicoptère" en phase de décollage et je n'exagère pas... Cela nécessite-t-il  l'ouverture de la bête pour aller coller un isolant entre les deux belligérants ...? Je n'en suis pas certain.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Juillet 2008)

vetta76 a dit:


> C'est en effet cette vibration assez forte qui une fois sur cinq environ, se met à imiter le bruit d'un "hélicoptère" en phase de décollage et je n'exagère pas... Cela nécessite-t-il  l'ouverture de la bête pour aller coller un isolant entre les deux belligérants ...? Je n'en suis pas certain.



Je serais toi, je ne prendrais pas le risque d'abimer une si belle machine, sous "prétexte" qu'elle fait trop de bruit à l'insertion d'un disque. Tu risque de bousiller la bête.

Et pour la gravure, je pense plutôt utiliser mon graveur externe quand je suis "en mode Sédentaire". Mais si il le faut vraiment, j'utiliserais le lecteur mange-disque...
Pas envie de bousiller ma bête: Ça fait seulement deux semaines qu'on a fait connaissance, et c'est seulement le début des "préliminaires"

Bah, je blague... J'peux pas?


----------



## Fr3d (29 Juillet 2008)

Bonjours, j'ai eu le meme probleme, et j'ai constaté que ca ne venait pas du lecteur mais du CD ou DVD inséré. Il suffit que le support soit un peu déformer et il fait du bruit.

La solution consiste a le "déplié" en le "tordant" dans sa main.

Sa a fonctionner pour moi


----------



## Poupa1er (11 Août 2008)

Bonjours les enfants,

C'est vrai j'ai déjà remarqué ce problème de CD sur le mien ...
Je suis un curieux des trains et j'ai toute la collection qui va bien pour m'éclater  !!!!
Mais certains CD sont bruyants et d'autres pas du tout ....
C'est facile à démontrer .... il suffit de changer le disque pour s'en apercevoir !!!! Ce sont toujours les mêmes qui ronflent .....

Bon ou est le problème, on grave, on jette et c'est fini !!!!!

Poupa 1er


----------



## wydad91 (27 Juillet 2009)

je relance ce topic, j'ai moi aussi ce problème mais il ne vaut mieux pas intervenir à l'interieur de la bête donc cette fois je pense que pour moi se sera graveur externe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2009)

De temps en temps, le superdrive de mon iMac fait du bruit, à l'insertion d'un CD/DVD ou lors de la gravure. Ca fait plus de 3 ans que c'est comme ça (depuis que je l'ai) et pas le moindre problème.

Considérez donc que c'est normal.


----------

